# Abreviations and other aquatic terms



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, I'd figure since some of you who are new to the aquarium hobby may not know some abreviations or terms and or definitions used among aquarists. Well, here are a few I can think of. If you know of any not listed, please add. There may be some I forgot or don't know. 

SW = Saltwater
FW = Freshwater
WC = Water Change or Wild Caught
BS = Brine Shrimp
Disc = Disscus
PR = Parent Raised
TR = Tank Raised
HOB = Hang On Back or HOBF = Hang On Back Filter

Those are the only ones I could think of at this point, I'm sure there's more. But I'd figure something like this could be useful, then new ppl in chats won't need to ask when they see these abreviations or terms.

And please, if you want to add...add abreviations or terms that have to do with the aquarium hobby. Not abreviations like lol, rofl, wth, etc. You know what I'm saying?

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

LFS = Local Fish Store.
MH = Metal Halides
POTM = Photo Of The Month
TOTM = Tank Of The Month
LS = Light Strip

these are the ones i can think off right now. Nice idea Diego!


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

FOWLR= fish only with live rock

took me forever to find out what this was when i started out lol


----------



## TIFFERS (Aug 9, 2009)

FF - Fish Forums 

I am going to like this thread, simply because when I'm reading the forum...most of the time I've no clue what is being said.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

FO = fish only (as in saltwater tanks)
IIRC = If I recall correctly
AFAIK = As Far as I Know
LR = live rock



Good thread! I think its in the wrong place though.  Mods?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

IMO: In My Opinion
IMHO: In My Honest Opinion
PETCO/PETSMART: Crap Liars


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

NO2 - Nitrite
N2 - Nitrite
NO3 - Nitrate
N3 - Nitrate
NH3 - Ammonia
O2 - Oxygen
CO2 - Carbon Dioxide
H2O - Do I really need to put this one in here? (Water for you morons out there  )

ADF - African Dwarf Frog
CAE - Chinese Algae Eater

LS - Live Sand (also Light Strip)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> PETCO/PETSMART: Crap Liars


ahahahahahahahahahahaha its so true! but sooo funny you put that up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yupbricap (Oct 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> Lol!!!!!!!!!




Hello everybody!
I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?
Thank a lot!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

************........


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?


Invite her up to see your beautiful fish?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

This should clear some more abbreviations up 

They are alphabetically organized.

AAZ - Anoxic/Anaerobic Zones (oxygen depleted zones within a deep sand bed that convert nitrate into nitrogen by extracting the oxygen atoms from the molecule)
AC - Activated Carbon ; Alternating Current ; Algae Cycle ; African Cichlid
AGA - All-Glass Aquarium (Aquarium manufacturer)
BB - Bare Bottom (Refers to an aquarium that does not make use of any type of substrate)
BOD - Biological Oxygen Demand
BTMS - Black Tahitian Moon Sand
BTW - By The Way,
BW - Brackish Water
CA - Central American
CB - Cyanobacteria
CC - Counter Current (A type of Protein Skimmer)
CEC - Cation Exchange Capacity
CL - Closed Loop
Cyano - Cyanobacteria
DC - Direct current (A type of Protein Skimmer)
DD - Downdraft (A type of Protein Skimmer)
DI - Deionisation (A type of water purification most commonly achieved through the use of AC)
DIY - Do It Yourself
DOC - Dissolved Organic Content
DOM - Dissolved Organic Material
DSB - Deep Sand Bed
FO - Fish Only
FOWLR - Fish Only With Live Rock
FW - Fresh Water
GBR - Great Barrier Reef
GPD - Gallons Per Day
GPH - Gallons Per Hour
HO - High Output (A type of flourescent lamp that uses a higher wattage than normal lamps)
HOB - Hang On Back (A common type of filter)
HQI - Mercury (Hg) Quartz Iodide (A type of Metal Halide lamp)
HT - Hospital Tank
HTH - Hope This Helps / Hope That Helped
IME - In My Estimation / In My Experience
IMHO - In My Humble Opinion
IMO - In My Opinion
IYO - In Your Opinion
IO - Instant Ocean (A brand of artificial salt mix)
KW - Kalkwasser (A German word for calcium hydroxide solution meaning "limewater")
LDSB - Live DSB 
LFS - Local Fish Store
LHS - Local Hardware Store
LOL - Laugh Out Loud 
LPS - Large Polyped Scleractinian (stoney) coral
LR - Live Rock
LS - Live Sand
MH - Metal Halide (A type of lighting)
NB - Nitrifying Bacteria
NBF - Natural Biological Filtration
NC - Nitrogen Cycle
NO - Normal Output (A term for lighting that runs at normal wattages)
NSW - Natural Seawater
PC - Power Compact (A type of fluorescent lighting)
PH - Powerhead (A type of submersable water pump)
PM - Private Message
PPM - Parts Per Million
PVC - Poly Vinyl Chloride (A type of pipe typically used for plumbing)
QT - Quarantine Tank
RC - Reef Crystals (A brand of artificial reef aquarium salt)
RO - Reverse Osmosis (A type of water filter / a process for water filtration)
RO/DI - Reverse Osmosis / Deionisation (A type of water purification typically consisting of 4 different stages)
RR - Reef Ready (typically refers to aquariums with pre-drilled holes and overflows)
RTN - Rapid Tissue Necrosis (A protozoal infection of corals - can be rapidly fatal if not treated)
SA - South American
SAC - South American Chichlid
SG - Specific Gravity
SpG - Specific Gravity
SPS - Small Polyped Scleractinian (stoney) coral
SW - Salt Water / Seawater
TDS - Total Dissolved Solids (A way of measuring the amount of minerals/metals in tap water)
UGF - Undergravel Filter
UGJ - Undergravel Jet
UV - Ultra Violet
VHO - Very High Output (A type of fluorescent light that runs at about 3 times higher wattages than NO)
WC - Water Change
W/D - Wet / Dry
WM - Wal-Mart
WPG - Watts Per Gallon
WRT - With Regards To


----------

